# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  laundry from drying rack material?

## luzdibbert

Does anyone know what to put in laundry room pullout drying drawers. Ive seen dowels and mesh. I prefer mesh so clothes lay flat, but our designer and cabinet maker dont know what to put in the bottom. Any ideas would be appreciated.

----------


## havabeer

how would you get decent air circulation if the drawers have a bottom? 
I don't believe drying drawers are big in australia where this forum is based

----------


## Whitey66

These are the only type drying drawers I've heard of - https://www.bunnings.com.au/diy-advi...-drying-drawer  they don't have a bottom for obvious reasons.
I don't think that they're a great idea, but maybe if you lived in a small apartment block with no yard they would be good?

----------


## phild01

For the benefit of the OP (NY) this is what Whitey referred.

----------

